# Miller's Lay Flat Album



## jenn76 (Jun 15, 2009)

Has anyone ordered one? I am looking into it for a bride who cannot afford an expensive wedding album, and the lay flat album appears to be flush mount with hinged pages and a leather cover... just trying to figure out if this might work, and what the major difference are between this and the "typical" wedding album (besides the cost!). TIA!


----------

